# A Game of Thrones - The Defenders of the Vale



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 10, 2005)

This is the OOC Thread for the Defenders of the Vale campaign.  We are currently full but please post if you want to be contacted later down the line in the event of an opening. 

The members of House Redfort have long stood with House Arryn as bannermen of the Vale.  From the Eyrie, the Arryns have ruled for many generations with honor, respect and the rule of law.   

The stalwart members of Redfort continue their service to the Warden of the East in any and all ways that service can be rendered to their leige.


----------



## Munin (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh yeah. I've been dying to get in on some GoTs action.

Sign me up!!!

I'm new to PbP, but if that's not an issue, I'd love to play. My wife and I are huge fans of the series.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, please, let me in (as a player)!

I've been wrestling with how to run a AGOT campaign myself, and am even in the process of rereading the series for ideas.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 10, 2005)

Oooh! Oooh! Pick me! I'd love to play in a AGoT game!


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 11, 2005)

That's four of us so far, lets start tossing around some ideas of settings and characters we'd like to play.

First off, how many have the AGOT d20 book?

There are several ways to play....

Noble House, all players are part of a single noble house in some way or another.  Be it the nobles themselves, or retainers, loyal kinsmen, etc.   

Game of Thrones, each player runs a noble house.  This would be more of a meta game than a standard d20 party type game.  Very time intensive for the DM and loads of record keeping. 

Band of Heroes, this would be the typical d20 party.  Players would play commoners, travellers, or other lowborn types.  This could be in an adventure seeker group, mercenaries, or other special pupose groups.   

I want this to be a game about what the players want to play so lets hear some ideas.  Also if I'm going to DM, I would like for players to post at LEAST once a day.  I'm new to PbP too so we can all learn together.   I would like about 5 players maximum with maybe 2 more alternates that can float in and out as needed.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 11, 2005)

IG,

I have the AGOT book.  

As for preferences - I'd like to try the Noble House mode of play; but am fine with any of the above (though I agree with you, the Game of Thrones style is a whole-lotta-work for a DM).  

As a suggestion (this is more for fellow players), if we go with the Noble House version, there really is a lot of flexibility there.  You just need one or more players to be in the noble family - the rest can either be man-at-arms, sellswords, freeriders, maesters, bannerman (kind of a sub-Noble house), or even a young member of another Noble House as a ward.  Really the sky is the limit - only you'd have to bend a knee to the Noble House members in polite society.  

My two cents.

I totally support the post at least once a day idea.  I'm in four other PbP games now and most of them move at snail speed (1+ months playing in one and we have just entered the second room!).


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 11, 2005)

Count me in. I have the book, and I'm fine with any style of play, but I would prefer "Noble House" because that seems to capture the spirit of the books the best, IMHO. And as WarGamer said, it really is the most flexible.

I have a couple character concept ideas floating in my head, but will have to hear more about where and when you plan to set the game, plus feed back from other players before I settle on what to play...


----------



## dave_o (Dec 11, 2005)

I *love* _A Game of Thrones_ but, unfortunately, lack the d20 book.  :\


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 11, 2005)

Dave-O:  You're still welcome to play.  I'll just have to do most of the work for building your character for you.

Munin, Enforcer......any ideas from you two?

I'm very prone to running a Noble Houses style as well.  I'm completely up in the air as to the area and house to play but what do you guys think about timeline?  I'm thinking of starting about 10-20 years before AGOT.  In that space it would be possible to play in a familiar environment without messing around with official cannon too much.  

Characters....
Please don't make characters until we nail down time and setting first but I plan to do the point buy system with 25 points.  I'll award one extra point for a detailed background story (1 page is sufficient).  Another point for taking the quiz on page 286 of the rulebook and one final point for a character portrait, drawing or picture.   I'll also be awarding Background points during the game for additions to these.  A character description and outline of their known background will be posted for all players to see in the Rogue's Gallery.  Only myself and the player will have a copy of their character sheet.

Gameplay...
I'll be rolling all dice.  I'm also probably goind to do initiative in secret and call for actions in the upcoming round and once everyone has responded, i'll post the results.   I really want this to be more about roleplaying than hack and slash although I do enjoy game mechanics.   Not all characters have to be of the same ECL.  If one wants to play a child, more power to you, I'll work to ensure you fit in fine.  

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Khairn (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be unwrapping the book in about 14 days, and would love to join in at that time if you have the space available. (or join in now if you can help in creating the character)

Starting the game a generation before AGoT would be lots of fun.  Plenty of intruige and jockeying of position amongst the Houses.

Since there is a wide gulf seperating the style and feeling of houses in the north vs their counterparts in the south, what region would you be calling the "home turf"?


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with Devyn.  We'll need to have a House decided early.  

Also, if we go by canon - the game timeframe puts us at the Greyjoy Rebellion.

Oh, and I think this is the above mentioned quiz for those w/o the book...

Characterize your character in a single sentence?
• How would your character’s family describe the character?
• Name three of your character’s fears: one each from youth, the present, and the future.
• What emotions does your character not reveal in public?
• Who does your character look to for inspiration? Guidance?
• Describe your character’s bedroom.
• Describe your character’s first love or crush.
• Do “the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one?”
• Who is your character’s best friend? Describe him or her.
• What is your character’s heart’s desire?
• What does your character think of lies?
• How does your character think he or she will die?


----------



## w455up (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd like to play, if that's at all possible. Have quite a few concepts I'd like to try out.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 11, 2005)

Howdy.

If there's still room for a player, I'd like to jump aboard. I'm relatively new to ASoIaF (read the three first books last month) but I love them. I have the d20 book.

I've participated in PbPs before, but aside from a single one, they went so slowly I lost interest. I might not be able to update daily for the first two weeks (school's crazy before the christmas holiday), but I'll strive to do so as best I can.

As for gaming style, anything will work, but I am definately most interested in the Noble House or A Game of Thrones styles. However, since I'm GM'ing my own campaign as well, I have looked at the stats of the major NPCs in the book. These all figure out close to a 32 point point-buy. While I know this might be a little high-powered, it also (IMHO) makes things a little more fun, as you won't have to jockey with every single point, but can afford to waste a few on non-essential attributes.

Any house will work for me.


Bleak Knight


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 11, 2005)

I would imagine it will take at least a week to nail down particulars and to get characters created and approved.   As far as who can play, I would like to give precedence to those that posted first, but if they dont respond back soon, I'll pass it along to you guys Bleak Knight, Wassup and Devyn.  

So far as players we have, keep in mind this is very tentative
Munin
Enforcer
WargamerX
Tyrmatfrage
Dave-O

Alternates
Devyn
Wassup
Bleak Knight

To get things started, how about House Mallister of Seagard or House Redfort of the Vale?

House Mallister has a long tradition as defenders from the Iron Men while House Redfort have been staunch supporters of House Arryn and are descended from the First Men.  Both are well ensconced houses but are pretty open for interpretation.

To nail down timeline I'm going to start just after the War of the Usurper and about 2 years before the Greyjoy Rebellion. That would make it about 11 years before AGOT.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 11, 2005)

Bannerhouses of Tully or Arryn; riverlands or mountains?  

Hard to decide.  

I mean with Redfort, you could have a direct link to actions within the Westeros as agents for the Kings Hand + you have the whole highland clans thing going on.  

Mallister, as a squabbling riverlord house means a direct oppurtunity to kill Freys.   

Hard...

My vote: Redfort (...and I'll just have to hope that the oppurtunity to kill Freys comes up  ).


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok, I'm number 3 backup. A little far down the line, but here's to hope.

As for houses, if we (or, more likely, you) go with Mallister, you'll have a direct link to the Ironborn action once that comes up, _and_ you'll have an opportunity to kill Freys. 

However, as Redforts, you (we, hopefully) might have an easier way of getting into King's Landing and working as agents for Jon Arryn. And working for Lord Arryn will probably mean fighting Greyjoys during their rebellion, but probably no Freys. 

Tough one...

I'm going to vote Redfort, hoping that it will mean more direct ties King's Landing and the higher ups.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with WargamerX and Bleak Knight in that the House Redfort offers some very intruiging opportunities for a group of loyal   bannermen. 

Then again, its all good to me.  I just love the setting.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 11, 2005)

I say definitely a Noble House style game, and I too choose House Redfort. I'd love to play in the Vale when Jon Arryn is running things instead of his screwball wife and weakling of a son. 

I'm available to post once a day, certainly, and I have the d20 book.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 12, 2005)

I would also love to play, but lack the book.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 12, 2005)

Other than House Redfort being bannermen to House Arryn, and goin' with the motto "As Strong As Stone," any more info about them? I haven't finished _A Feast for Crows_ yet (I just got it today) but don't worry about spoilering. Any more info about House Redfort? I aaam partial to the Vale.

Also -- thanks for offering to handle making my character for me.  I'd love to pick up the book when I get some cash.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 12, 2005)

FYI

The coat of arms of House Redfort, along with other Houses of the Vale can be found here

Houses of the Vale 

And here you can find the coat of arms for House Mallister and the Houses of the Riverlands

Houses of the Riverland 

Hope that helps


----------



## Munin (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey guys,

This will be my first pbp experience, so if you're looking for more experienced players, I understand. I won't have a problem at all with a once-a-day post requirement...except on the weekends, which is a very busy time for me. During the week, multiple posts a day won't be a problem at all, but they will be mostly during business hours. In some quirk of fate I'm far, far busier away from work than at work 


I don't have the book, but I'm good friends with the owner of the local FGS, so I can peruse a copy if I need too. As far as choosing a particular house...I'm indifferent. Whatever will be easiest for the DM is fine by me. There'll be no lack of action either way.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Devyn.

Damn, that site has a lot of heraldry.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, House Redfort it is.  It's time to start getting your characters to me.  Remember in addition to your character sheet, I need at LEAST a short background.  Remember according to my earlier post, you get bonus ability points for more flavor.  

I need.......Munin, Enforcer, WargamerX, Tyrmatfrage and Dave-O to submit their characters to me in the next couple days.  (Wargamer, I have yours and am in the process of approval.) (Dave-O, since you don't have the book, you need to submit a detailed character description for me to work with when making your character)

Bleak Knight, Devyn and Wassup need to submit characters also, but they need to be characters that can easily be brought in as alternates. 

When your character is approved by be you need to place a physical description and brief background that anyone would know in the Rogue's Gallery under my placeholder.   Remember, NO game mechanics should be in this, that includes levels, feats, etc.  

HERE IS THE LINK TO MY POST IN ROGUE'S GALLERY 

I will give just a brief overview of House Redfort for general guildlines, but I want it left up to your interpretation.  Feel free to email each other if you feel that you may want to collaborate on related charcters or whatnot.  

Horton Redfort is the Lord of Redfort, he is on his second wife who is currently with child, the first wife died of sickness.  His heir is Jasper, a man of 18 years, followed by Creighton at 15 years.  The youngest son is Jon of 10 years.  He also has a step daughter with his second wife who was widowed.  She is 13.  

The Redfort's have the full compliment of household staff and others for you to make your character with if you so choose.  Horton Redfort and his wife are not available for play.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 12, 2005)

For our character sheet, what level can we make our characters? Do we include Social Status as part of our ECL? Is Giant's Blood allowed (I'm thinking of Maester Brandon the Brawler)? And finally, can I assume it's 25 pt. point buy from your post above?


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 12, 2005)

25 points still seems a little little to me. Oh well, your call.

Also, does Horton have any bastard sons? I'm thinking a Redfort, fostered by the Royces, or maybe Egen or even Arryn. Depending on the Vale's take on bastards, I might want to play one of those instead (still fostered by another family, if plausible), since I'm not on the lucky-list, but at the rear of the que.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 12, 2005)

Enforcer:  I'm not putting a hard cap on levels, I'm going to trust you guys to keep it within reason.  I'd prefer not to get above 5th or 6th.  Of course it can be less than that if you wish to play a child, etc.  Yes, social status needs to be a part of your ECL.  Giants blood IS allowed.

Ok, I'll agree to a 28 point buy.  

Bleak Knight: No, Horton has no Bastard sons.  If you are wanting to play a Bastard, you can play one from another house that Horton Redfort is fostering.  His sire needs to be from a House outside the Vale though.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay then, Giant's Blood Maester for me. If one of the other players also wanted Giant's Blood, but is actually making a combat guy, let me know please (2 Giant's Blood characters is silly in my opinion) and I'll drop down to normal size.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 12, 2005)

Enforcer: I already love your character.

Ok, so no Redfort bastard for me. I'll have to snoop around a bit.

Out of curiosity: Where do we start off? If we start outside of the Vale, perhaps I could play some other Vale man, who's hooked up with whoever the rest of the group is, simply because they're from the same place as him.

Trying to make some sort of perifery character here...


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 12, 2005)

Bleak Knight said:
			
		

> Enforcer: I already love your character.




Thanks! Oh, and if someone else had their heart set on a Maester, let me know, I've got some other character concepts in the back of my mind.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 12, 2005)

You're welcome.

*Sigh* Yet another question: Is there a specific format you would like us to create our characters in?

EDIT: Sighing at my own ceaseless amount of questions, not the fact that you have not provided answers.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 12, 2005)

Enforcer:  You need to email WargamerX since he is working on something similar yet complimentary to you.  

We are starting AT Redfort in the Vale. It would be nice to get you guys comfortable with your home first.  

Format?  You can send it in .txt .pdf or or a word document.


----------



## Munin (Dec 12, 2005)

Ibram, 

Like Dave-O, I also do not have the book. I'll send you a detailed character description tonight or tomorrow to give you something to work with.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 12, 2005)

Format, as in what kind of stat-block you'd like me to use. 

If you have any preferences...


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 12, 2005)

No preference BK


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 12, 2005)

Roger that.

Ok, I'll make a couple of character concepts, and you chose the one that most fits what you want.

EDIT: Btw, I have discovered that I really dislike the way they've statted out people in this book. Check out Jon Snow and the generic Man-at-arm's point-buys, and understand what I mean. That is just too far out, man.

For Jon Snow, I can understand it, even though I think it's still over the top for a game like AGoT. But a MAA? Nope...


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 13, 2005)

IG,

  I will await your cut before finishing a background.  I've emailed Enforcer.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 13, 2005)

Now that it's 28 points, are we still eligible for the bonus points from a background, the quiz, and a portrait? I plan on doing the background and quiz regardless (and googling a portrait maybe), but I was just curious.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, all of that still applies Enforcer.

I have the first character draft in, WargamerX


----------



## dave_o (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll be submitting a bastard of Lord Rickard Karstark's once I finish it up here in a bit. 

EDIT: Rhin Snow, half-Braavosi bastard of Lord Rickard Karstark submitted.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 13, 2005)

Unless anyone has plans to develop this character, I'll give Creighton the 15 yr old 2nd son of Lord Redfort a try.

I'll send you a more detailed background later today.


----------



## Munin (Dec 13, 2005)

Ibram,

You have mail.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, I have characters or character concepts from...
Bleak Knight
WargamerX
Enforcer
Dave-O (making character for you)
Devyn (Do I need to make yours?)
Mulin (Making character for you)

I still don't have anything from Tyrmatfrage.  If I don't hear anything from him by tonight, Devyn will take his place as a permanant member.  

Guys, when you email me I NEED you to always sign your emails with your EN world handle since your emails arent always the same name.  Its leading to a lot of confusion for me.  Thanks

Things are shaping up nicely!  Also, once I approve your character please post a description of him or her in the Rogues Gallery forum.  I provided a link earlier.  I have a placeholder post there already, just post in it.

PS....It's gonna take me a bit since I have to build three characters plus get ready to start, so give me a little time.


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry for being late, people. I was on holiday for the past three days, and I only just got back.

I intend to play the 13 year old stepdaughter from Redfort's second wife. Has it been established who the second wife is, and who her first husband is? I really need that as it's vital to my character's background. Or am I allowed to just make it all up (cos that's what I'm doing...)


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Ibram and I were making up some stuff around that, yes.

However, since you're on the A-Team, I'm gonna seceed (sp?) development of it to you.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 14, 2005)

I have recieved the final character from Tyrmatforge.  Here is the group so far....

Brandon the Brawler, House Maester of Redfort (Enforcer)
Melyssa Redfort, Daughter of Lord Horton and his (1st wife?) (Tyrmatfrage)
Creighton Redfort, 2nd son of Lord Horton (Devyn)
Hedge Knight in service to Lord Horton (Munin)
Rhin Snow, Bastard of Lord Rickard Karstark, Ward to Lord Horton (Dave-O)
Mycha Redfort, Daughter of 2nd wife and foster of Lord Horton (WargamerX)

I still have to get characters out to those of you I'm building them for.  This is shaping up very nicely!  Good job people on making wonderful, rich characters.

Bleak Knight and Devyn, I originally asked that you two be alternates.  Even though our full compliment of players has showed up, I'm still going to go ahead and bring you two into the main group since you have shown such dedication and interest.  So Bleak Knight, go ahead and get your permanent character geared up. 

Looking forward to it!!

PS - My ICQ number is 4160335 if any of you want to chat with me during the afternoons or evenings.  Also I work nights so I am usually up by about 2pm CST


----------



## Khairn (Dec 14, 2005)

Ibram Gaunt said:
			
		

> Bleak Knight and Devyn, I originally asked that you two be alternates.  Even though our full compliment of players has showed up, I'm still going to go ahead and bring you two into the main group since you have shown such dedication and interest.




Woot !


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 15, 2005)

Character up in the rouges gallery.

And, no, Mycha is not a young Lucrecia Borgia.

Hmmmm...


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 15, 2005)

Ibram Gaunt said:
			
		

> I have recieved the final character from Tyrmatforge.  Here is the group so far....
> 
> Brandon the Brawler, House Maester of Redfort (Enforcer)
> Melyssa Redfort, Daughter of Lord Horton and his (1st wife?) (Tyrmatfrage)
> ...




Hey, people! I think now that all our character backgrounds have been established, we should start discussing the existing relationships between our characters.

Melyssa Redfort is the 11 year old daughter from Lord Horton's first marriage to Lady Pryor of Pebble (House Pryor symbol - partial eclipse; Pebble is an island north of the Fingers). Melyssa is a loner, she's quiet and keeps to herself. But she's a good student so I'm thinking she would have a good relationship with the House Maester Brandon. She's probably ignored by Munin's hedge knight and Rhin Snow. There could possibly be some friction between her and Mycha Redfort, seeing as they are both stepsisters from two different Houses. Devyn, is Creighton from the first wife or the second wife? I suppose their relationship would depend on whether they are true siblings or stepsiblings.

Anyway, it all looks great so far, looking forward to this game!


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 15, 2005)

> And, no, Mycha is not a young Lucrecia Borgia.



And a good thing that is, otherwise Cersei Lannister would have to eat her (remember the comment on the back of AGoT? )

YAY! I'm in!

Ok, I was planning to play a bastard adopted by Lord Horton's second wife's first husband (hang in there!). Now though, since we already have a bastard and a child of the second wife included in the group, will it be ok if I play Horton's first son?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 15, 2005)

All of the boys, Jasper, Creighton and Jon plus Melyssa are from the 1st wife.

All characters are in, I have a couple of characters to get out to those with no book and some final things to nail down.  After that we can begin.  I see us starting play in less than a week.  

Now....as far as playing goes I need to get some opinions.  In this type of game not everyone will always be together at the same time.  This means I'm going to have to do individual encounters from time to time.  How would you like that handled?  Over email or on the boards?  Also, the format that I will use is all In-Character information and narrative will be first in a post in a certain color, followed by OOC info in a different color........for example....

Rhin swings wildly about with his sword backing the hulk into a corner.  Fearing for his life the brute shouts "No, please, my wife and kids will miss my brutishness!" Ignoring the plea Rhin decapitates him!

OOC: Rhin rolls a critical on his attack roll doing maximum damage killing the Brute instantly!

This is just example text, please don't think that things will actually be narrated this way.  LOL


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 15, 2005)

Ibram Gaunt said:
			
		

> Now....as far as playing goes I need to get some opinions.  In this type of game not everyone will always be together at the same time.  This means I'm going to have to do individual encounters from time to time.  How would you like that handled?  Over email or on the boards?




I guess that would depend. If the encounter contains information that it is better for the other characters to be ignorant of, it could be handled over email (and then later copied to the boards to make it easier to review how the game has progressed so far). Otherwise, it could be handled over the boards.

And I won't be able to contain my laughter if Rhin ever *does* kill a brute.


----------



## Lorden (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey guys. Looks like I'm a little late, but I had to have my AGOT book sent from Canada to Mali, West Africa. It's in now though, and I've read through it. I'd love to join your campaign, perhaps as an alternate or a Assistant-GM running minor NPC's. I'm well-versed in d20 rules with about 10 years player and 7 years GM experience. I'm currently a volunteer here in Africa giving computer training in a rural area, so I have daily (about a 5 hour window) access to the internet, albeit at a very slow speed (shared 56K).

If there's any way I can get involved, send me an email.


Lorden


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 15, 2005)

Lorden, 

I'll put you on the list for alternates. I'll also keep you in mind for giving me a hand from time to time.


----------



## Munin (Dec 15, 2005)

> She's probably ignored by Munin's hedge knight



This is correct. Since he is new to the household, he is reserved at this point...until he starts to get a better feel for the house.

I'm with Tyrmat...Email where needed, forum where possible.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 15, 2005)

Good news, all characters are created and in.  I just need for some of you to get your common background and physical descriptions up in the Rogue's Gallery.  We'll be ready to start very soon!

Please, continue your discussions of your character interactions, it helps me!


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 15, 2005)

Uhm, that would be me, not Tyrmat... 

However, I'm having a few small problems with the guy. He comes out all to "old school fantasy knight"...

I might stick with that and rather change him during play, or I'll have to redo my entire concept of him. However, he is supposed to be pampered and groomed by his father, right?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 16, 2005)

Ooops, sorry.

Yes, he is pampered and doted on by Lord Horton, and yes, he is very much the shining knight.  However he can also be caring and protective of his younger siblings.  

This is not to say that something might not happen later to change that.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 16, 2005)

*Cast of Characters*

House Redfort Family:
Lord Horton Redfort, Lord of Redfort 
Lady Opel Redfort, was a Fowler of Skyreach (Dorne) 2nd wife of Lord Horton, currently pregnant
Jasper Redfort, Heir to Lord Horton
Creighton Redfort, second son 
Jon Redfort, third son
Melyssa Redfort (Pryor), daughter to Lord Horton
Mycha Redfort, step-daughter of Lord Horton, daughter of Opel

House Retainers, Servants and Staff:
Brandon the Brawler, House Maester
Rhin Snow, Ward of Lord Horton, Bastard of Rickard Karstark
Ser Rycen McFaddyn, Sworn Sword
Ser Garen Farthing, Cousin to Lord Horton
Albrect Costen, Captain of the Guard
Josef Costen, House Bodyguard, son of Albrect Costen
Terrol Egen, Master of Arms, cousin to Vardis Egen
Podrick Stone, Master of the Hunt, Shariff of Redfort
Septa Nerrys, Godsworn
Hulmer, Castellan, Keeper of Sums
Rinna, Mistress of Servants

I, of course, will be adding to and modifying this as we go along.

(I almost wish we had a message board of our own)


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 16, 2005)

Seems good.

Jasper will probably be haning out a lot with Josef Costen, and Creighton, training under Terrol Egen (and brawling lessons with Brandon?). Rhin on the other hand seems to be a far too dark fellow...

Out of curiosity, what does Ser Garen do at Redfort?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 16, 2005)

He's rarely at Redfort since he is a minor landed Knight.  But he is a sworn sword of Lord Horton so you'll see him around periodically.


----------



## Munin (Dec 16, 2005)

Rycen McFaddyn is up in the Rogue's gallery...

I'd imagine Rycen and Rhin have sparred at least once, perhaps several times, since they both like to practice in the yard. Is this friendly competition or the beginning of a rivalry?

Rycen is also trying to get closer to Jasper, not for person gain as much as to see if he is as noble-minded and chilvarous as his reputation would make it seem.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 16, 2005)

Gaming will begin tomorrow morning.  I'll be making the first post in the In-Character or IC forum.  Here is the link for that thread...

In-Character Thread 

A small note, I will post narratives and DM posts in the IC forums.  When it's time for the players to take some kind of action I will indicate this at the bottom of my posts in the IC thread.  IF 24 hours have passed from my call for actions and a player has not responded, I will take an action for your character based on your background and they way you play them.  This is to ensure the game continues to move slowly and the rest of the players don't lose interest.

If for some reason you need to take a hiatus from the game for whatever reason PLEASE tell me.   That way I can get an alternate on board and it ensures you can get back into the game later as long as you don't leave me hanging with no warning.

Thanks


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Ibram Gaunt said:
			
		

> Gaming will begin tomorrow morning.  I'll be making the first post in the In-Character or IC forum.  Here is the link for that thread...
> 
> In-Character Thread
> 
> ...




We're good on my two-week vacation, ja? 



			
				Munin said:
			
		

> Rycen McFaddyn is up in the Rogue's gallery...
> 
> I'd imagine Rycen and Rhin have sparred at least once, perhaps several times, since they both like to practice in the yard. Is this friendly competition or the beginning of a rivalry?
> 
> Rycen is also trying to get closer to Jasper, not for person gain as much as to see if he is as noble-minded and chilvarous as his reputation would make it seem.




After readin' yer post on Rycan, it's probably more friendly rivalry and less animosity. Rhin would respect a Westrosi knight not being, well, a douchebag in the yard.


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 16, 2005)

Ibram Gaunt said:
			
		

> He's rarely at Redfort since he is a minor landed Knight.  But he is a sworn sword of Lord Horton so you'll see him around periodically.




Considering the fact that this is Westeros, he's probably plotting something.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 17, 2005)

Check this out.

http://theironthrone.org/ironforum/index.php

Maybe we want to move our PbP there?

We'd be the fist guys to start a game there. And that's gonna be cool.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 17, 2005)

Bleak Knight said:
			
		

> Check this out.
> 
> http://theironthrone.org/ironforum/index.php
> 
> ...




Good idear o Lord!


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 17, 2005)

Personally, I'd rather remain on ENworld as I have other games going on here - but that's personal convenience.  I'll go with the game, but if it's up for vote; mine is stick with these forums.

EDIT: But thanks for the link!  Depending on what I learn here maybe I'll start a game there!


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 17, 2005)

The first IC post is up.  

Another note, if you are communicating in character to another player via email or PM, please copy me on the email as well since I need to know all of that.  Thanks

PS, would it be better to use PMs for private IC notes and communication?


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 17, 2005)

I think we should keep as much of the game as possible in the IC thread. Part of the enjoyment of a pbp lies in reading other people's contributions.


----------



## Munin (Dec 17, 2005)

A great start...I look forward to more!


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 17, 2005)

Devyn, could you please post some info on Creighton in the Rogue's gallery or PM it to me? I'm planning to talk to him in my next post, and I'd like to know what he's like before that.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 18, 2005)

> Spoiler:



Wargamer, are you backstabbing in post one?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 18, 2005)

Wargamer, you can share that or not.  It's your character.   Although I doubt Maester Brandon would get away with keeping it from Lord Horton.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 18, 2005)

Guys since this is my first PbP game to GM, please post comments or suggestions on any changes or improvements you feel would make the game better as we go.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Double-check for typos, and everything should be great. 

This is swell so far.

Devyn, Tyrmatfrage: We should make a background for our characters together. Ibram has given the green light for doing it in this thread. The story should probably include some parts of their childhood, but mostly focus on their lives the last six years, without any parents.

Highlights (that I could think of): Jon's birth (pre-war), Mother's death, Father's departure, life without parents, Creighton and Jasper's relationship, the previous maester's death, and any conflics developed between the characters and others (Jasper for example, has an enemy in Emon Hunter, Lord Eon Hunter's first son).


----------



## dave_o (Dec 19, 2005)

Which characters actually know who Rhin is?


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 19, 2005)

> Wargamer, are you backstabbing in post one?




Honestly, no backstabbing!!!

I just thought that the content of the email I was sent would best be presented by an adult and official character, as opposed to a 13 year old girl...

...and I couldn't resist posting.


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 19, 2005)

Bleak Knight said:
			
		

> Devyn, Tyrmatfrage: We should make a background for our characters together. Ibram has given the green light for doing it in this thread. The story should probably include some parts of their childhood, but mostly focus on their lives the last six years, without any parents.
> 
> Highlights (that I could think of): Jon's birth (pre-war), Mother's death, Father's departure, life without parents, Creighton and Jasper's relationship, the previous maester's death, and any conflics developed between the characters and others (Jasper for example, has an enemy in Emon Hunter, Lord Eon Hunter's first son).




Melyssa suffered the most from Mother's death and withdrew into her own private world afterwards. She's been getting better, though, and has started developing good relationships with the household staff. She's still close with members of her mother's family. Father's departure didn't seem to affect her all that much... she sends a letter to him every fortnight, however.

As for her relationships with Jasper and Creighton... hmm, I don't know. I don't think she's all that close to them, since they don't fit into each others "worlds" Melyssa does have some grudging respect for them since they're her "big brothers" but I can't think of anything else beyond that.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 19, 2005)

> Which characters actually know who Rhin is?



Probably all of us, seeing as you are Lord Horton's ward, and will have had to suffer all-around introductions.


> Honestly, no backstabbing!!!



I don't trust you! Liar! Backstabber!


> Any ideas?



Well, I think they are both kind people. Jasper has had to lord Redfort for six years now, so he might have grown a little distant, but he still loves his siblings.

EDIT: Chronological question: With Myrcella's investigation taking some time, is it safe to assume that we will reach the maester long before she does? Just trying to avoid time-warp confusion from arising here.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 19, 2005)

Here are a few thoughts that I was working on regarding Creighton.  Tell me what you think.

-Creighton's "anti-social" behavior is not directed at any of his brothers or sister.  I can easily see how we had the common strife and arguements that most families do, but from his point of view its nothing personal.

-Jasper is someone Creighton looks up to, but envies at the same time because he seems to easily accomplish everything that Creighton has trouble doing

-Melyssa is an "annoying younger sister" that Creighton grudgingly tolerates.  He probably teased her mercilessly when they were both younger.  But at the same time he is protective of her, and if she were in any real trouble he would immediately come to her aid.  He and Jasper can tease her, but if anyone else does they will have to answer to him.

-Lord Redfort is a taskmaster that Creighton can never seem to please.  Doing something (anything... even if its really stupid) that would bring praise from his father is Creighton's fondest wish.

-Like Melyssa, Creighton was deeply hurt by his mothers death.  He does not have a hi opinion of his new step-mother or step-sister.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions?


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 19, 2005)

Devyn said:
			
		

> -Melyssa is an "annoying younger sister" that Creighton grudgingly tolerates.  He probably teased her mercilessly when they were both younger.  But at the same time he is protective of her, and if she were in any real trouble he would immediately come to her aid.  He and Jasper can tease her, but if anyone else does they will have to answer to him.
> 
> -Like Melyssa, Creighton was deeply hurt by his mothers death.  He does not have a hi opinion of his new step-mother or step-sister.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, suggestions?




I think Mother's death would have drawn Melyssa and Creighton closer together (at least, after she started coming out of her "shell") so she's probably closer to him than she is to Jasper.



			
				Bleak Knight said:
			
		

> Chronological question: With Myrcella's investigation taking some time, is it safe to assume that we will reach the maester long before she does? Just trying to avoid time-warp confusion from arising here.




GM's decision of course, but I think it's reasonable for you to get there first. Heck, maybe you're still in the study when Melyssa bursts in (luckily, my narration doesn't mention whether there's anyone else in the room, and I can always edit it later    )

P.S. This is my first Play by Post too, if I'm doing anything wrong feel free to tell me


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 19, 2005)

We can assume that yes, you arrive before Melyssa.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 19, 2005)

Tyrmatfrage said:
			
		

> I think Mother's death would have drawn Melyssa and Creighton closer together (at least, after she started coming out of her "shell") so she's probably closer to him than she is to Jasper.




That sounds good.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 19, 2005)

> > I think Mother's death would have drawn Melyssa and Creighton closer together (at least, after she started coming out of her "shell") so she's probably closer to him than she is to Jasper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah! Conspiracy! Betrayal! You are isolating me, and planning to assassinate me and Lord Redfort, I know it! Treason!


----------



## Munin (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually, you're fingering the wrong person. It's actually a sinister plot by Mycha to drive a wedge between you guys and gain the favored position 

Just out of curiosity, what time zone are you guys in? I'm just curious, as it will affect (or is it effect? Ah, botheration...I'm tired) when we post. I'm Eastern Standard.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm in the Pacific time zone myself, but I'm just posting to remind everyone that I'm heading out on my two week vacation back east tomorrow so feel free to NPC Rhin in my absence.  

Also -- what are some opinions PCs have on Rhin? I might get a chance to take a gander during my layover in Cincinatti.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 20, 2005)

GMT +1, Western Europe Time, or whatever. I'm in Norway.

And Jasper thinks Rhin seems a tad too "dramatic", with his funky swordplay and strange accent.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 20, 2005)

EST time here.

Although it hasnt been brought up yet, Creighton thinks he's "kewl" as he is outside the mold that he feels he is being forced into.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 20, 2005)

Central Time (Chicago).


----------



## Munin (Dec 20, 2005)

Having just met the man, Rycen isn't quite sure *what* to think of him. Peculiar comes to mind,  but he tries not to cling to first impressions.


----------



## Munin (Dec 20, 2005)

Another question....

What tense are we supposed to describe our actions in? Does it matter?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 20, 2005)

MUNIN, I need your actions in the spar against Rhin posted to the IC thread please.  I will then roll initiative and resolve the rounds, then I will ask again for actions and so forth.

Tense doesn't matter to me.  

You guys that are RPing at the Maester's study, please continue, I'm not going to interfere unless you need me to do mechanics of some type.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 20, 2005)

Argh! Guys! _Tourney swords!_

No bloodshed in the yard please, unless it's Targaryen-favored blood.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 20, 2005)

I am assuming they are using the flats of the blades and only striking to touch rather than injure.


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 20, 2005)

Ooooh! Our first fight!   

I'm putting a stag on Rycen. Someone needs to show those Braavosi that Westeros swords can get the job done just as well without all that fancy posturing!   



			
				Bleak Knight said:
			
		

> Aaah! Conspiracy! Betrayal! You are isolating me, and planning to assassinate me and Lord Redfort, I know it! Treason!




Creighton, Jasper's turning all paranoid again. See, that's why we can't play nice with him!   



			
				Ibram Gaunt said:
			
		

> You guys that are RPing at the Maester's study, please continue, I'm not going to interfere unless you need me to do mechanics of some type.




Yeah, Creighton and Jasper should go ahead and have their talk with the maester. You may choose to have Melyssa burst into the study whenever it seems the most dramatically appropriate.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 21, 2005)

If you guys feel I post too long or too slow-moving posts, please tell me. I'm not very used to PbPs.


----------



## Munin (Dec 21, 2005)

> Argh! Guys! Tourney swords!



Bah, tourney swords are for whimps and men that fret over lesser details...like loosing limbs 


Ibram, I think Dave-O has already left for his vacation, as posted above.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 21, 2005)

That's ok, I'll play Rhin out for you.  First person to three touches wins.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 21, 2005)

I actually have internet access out here. :O And my girlfriend's ma is letting me use her insanely sweet Vaio laptop, so I can try and make a post or two. This fight is awesome so far.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 22, 2005)

Great news, dave_o.

But my money is still on Rycen.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 22, 2005)

Monster Maester?!?  ROFL

Do the Monster Maester Mash!!

That's priceless


----------



## Munin (Dec 22, 2005)

> But my money is still on Rycen.




I'll try not to let you down!

So are we going to have to start bugging the GM for a post


----------



## Khairn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ibram Gaunt said:
			
		

> Monster Maester?!?  ROFL
> 
> Do the Monster Maester Mash!!
> 
> That's priceless




Glad you like it    

BTW ... no offense meant to our giantish companion ... its just that your so ...   big, from Creightons point of view.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry, the Christmas rush has left me very busy.


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 23, 2005)

The score so far is Rhin 1, Rycen 1!

Heh, it's only a spar in the yard and I'm soo excited!   

Gooo Rycen!


----------



## Khairn (Dec 23, 2005)

FYI

With the Christmas Season in full swing now at my place, it will be difficult for me to remain active over the next few days.  I will try the best I can, but if you don't hear from me for a couple of days, don't worry as I am coming back.

Merry Christmas to everyone, and I hope you have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 23, 2005)

Fully understandable, Devyn.

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey folks, bad news.  I got hit with orders this week for an Iraq tour, 6-9 months.  Hence, I'll have to leave off.  I'm trying to let the other games I'm part of know as well.  

But if, with luck, if you guys are still running in 6-9 months - I want back in!!!


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 23, 2005)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> Hey folks, bad news.  I got hit with orders this week for an Iraq tour, 6-9 months.  Hence, I'll have to leave off.  I'm trying to let the other games I'm part of know as well.
> 
> But if, with luck, if you guys are still running in 6-9 months - I want back in!!!




Well good luck over there, man. See you back in a few months!


----------



## Khairn (Dec 23, 2005)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> Hey folks, bad news.  I got hit with orders this week for an Iraq tour, 6-9 months.  Hence, I'll have to leave off.  I'm trying to let the other games I'm part of know as well.
> 
> But if, with luck, if you guys are still running in 6-9 months - I want back in!!!




Our prayers and best wishes are with you.  Stay safe and I'm looking forward to gaming together when you get back!


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 24, 2005)

Yep, we'll hold down the Redfort for you.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 24, 2005)

That's one hell of a Christmas present, Wargamer. :\

Take care, and look out for the RPGs, IEDs, and Styrofoam containers spray painted to look like cinderblocks (which are more IEDs).

Merry christmas, and a happy new year.

Here's to hoping you see some proper fireworks, and not just explosions.


----------



## Tyrmatfrage (Dec 24, 2005)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> Hey folks, bad news.  I got hit with orders this week for an Iraq tour, 6-9 months.  Hence, I'll have to leave off.  I'm trying to let the other games I'm part of know as well.
> 
> But if, with luck, if you guys are still running in 6-9 months - I want back in!!!




Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, that's Rhin 2, Rycen 2.  Looks like this is gonna be a nail biter.


----------



## Munin (Dec 24, 2005)

I vote to keep WargamerX's character going as an alt so we can bring him back as a regular as soon as he finishes his tour.
Best of luck to you, keep yourself safe!


----------



## Khairn (Dec 26, 2005)

Santa & my wife, obviously thought I had been a good boy this year as "A Game of Thrones" and new copies of the books were all beautifully wrapped with ribbons 'n bows and lovingly placed under the Christmas tree, where they were discovered yesterday morning.

Do you know how hard it was to hold back from reading the game and pay attention to family & friends instead ??   

Thankfully I have only limited commitments this week and should get the chance to read and bask in its beauty all week long.

I'm so very happy ... I could cry.


----------



## Bleak Knight (Dec 26, 2005)

Guys! Has this game died already? Many days, and no posts!

I was waiting for Devyn and Enforcer to update, but I'll update tomorrow no matter what.


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 27, 2005)

Not for me it hasnt.  But it IS Christmas.  Give people some time.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm back in the grove this morning.  Posting from me should commence once I can get a bit of caffeine in my body.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 28, 2005)

Been up in the mountains for a few days but I'm back in Asheville on the laptop. The girlfriend and I will be out here until Tuesday, January 4th when we're flying back. I hope everyone had a rad holiday. I bought my girlfriend an iPod Nano and she did the same for me. 

Now to catch up on the actual game thread.

EDIT: Awesome description on Rhin's crit.  I'm a little confused -- didn't Rycen and Rhin just end up on a tie?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 28, 2005)

Rhin and Rycen are 2 and 2.  

I'm ready to start again so if you guys are ready lets get posting!


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 29, 2005)

Alright, I'm kinda waiting on action from Enforcer to continue the Maester's study scene.  

I'm going to hold other characters until that is over then I'm advancing the story.  

So for now, we're doing Creighton, Jasper and Brandon.


----------

